# Timer for $5 at LW



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I was at LW in Surrey and found these timer for $5. They are meant for setting the time to hose your garden but works very well for setting your light or CO2 on a timer. It comes with only one plug-in, and works like the Glo timer. 
I bought one it has been working very well so far.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What is LW?
EDIT: I figured it out. Liquidation World!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, how did you figure that one out??? I was stumped.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

sorry yes, it was liquidation world in Surrey just off the highway.


----------

